# Constructive suggestions



## Silver (13/8/15)

Hi all

If you have any constructive criticisms and suggestions for this forum - please air your views here.
Please don't get aggressive or attack anyone personally. Or be abusive.

Just plain mature dialogue that can add value.

If you feel so inclined, this is where you can air your views on how you would like to see things to be run on the forum.

Try explain yourself fully, don't just write one phrase or make a joke. 

Let's see what we come up with

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA (13/8/15)

My suggestion would be for all the aggrieved parties to take a day or two to cool off, and then only start a dialogue. I have no idea what happened, since I'm still pretty much a noob here and hardly know anyone personally, but continuing likes this is bad for vaping, no matter which side of the fence anyone is on.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Humbolt (13/8/15)

Viper_SA said:


> continuing likes this is bad for gaping, no matter which side of the fence anyone is on.


I agree, I would like to gape in peace 
Seriously, though, I think this should be a sticky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/8/15)

Humbolt said:


> I agree, I would like to gape in peace
> Seriously, though, I think this should be a sticky.



Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/8/15)

Jakey said:


> Not to make light of a serious topic. But gaping is an extreme fetish. Not nearly as pain free as vaping



Sorry @Jakey 

Please bear with me - I am going to delete your post - not because it's bad or anything like that

But lets just keep this perfectly sincere and without jokes etc

I know that half the problem is that members think we are being too strict - but just on this thread, please allow me to keep it clean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/8/15)

By the way

In case you are wondering why I am posting this - it is because I and the team of Admins and Mods genuinely care about this forum.

I know I have personally been guilty in the past of harrassing members to post all the correct info in their Classifieds ads and put in their locations and their avatars - and if that offends you - well then I am sorry - but I genuinely think it adds value. Just on this point for example (which is a fairly trivial thing) - if you feel things should be otherwise, then here is your space to air your views and to explain why you say what you say.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## huffnpuff (13/8/15)

Remove Donations.

"Keep ECIGSSA Alive"

"Help keep ECIGSSA alive with a simple donation would be highly appreciated."

How is the above still applicable? I think it's time to remove this

ECIGSSA may have started as a humble community forum, but it has grown a lot and through the vendor marketplace it's become self-sufficient for a while now. Realistically, can the someone still say in good faith whether the donations are still needed to specifically keep the ECIGSSA alive?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/8/15)

Members want a voice, and a few of us feel that our voice has been silenced on certain matters recently.

I know how ecigssa used to be, and because of that I wouldn't want to leave. This forum was a home. A little over a year ago, I was chilling with @Zodiac and vaping an evod; even though I had already been vaping for 2years at that time. I then started paying more attention to the forum, created a new account because I forgot my first accounts password, and I seriously benefited from the forum. I learnt to build proper coils, fancy coils, battery safety, and a whole lot of other vaping related issues. But the manner that it was conveyed in was conducive to learning. As of late, it's felt more authoritative, and there have been- out of admins control- an increase in wannabe know it alls who have disrespected the knowledge of those who know more. Unfortunately. 

Leaving all issues aside, I would like the forum to return to its glory as it was a year ago; a community of learning and a place to have fun. 

I vote for a poll where members can vote whether they want all the politics, trolling (on my behalf too, which I apologize for), and offending remarks to be removed. My reason: I hope that a noobie can come here and learn the way I learnt. That the community can grow and live in harmony the way we used to. 

I apologize for my statements that offended, criminalized, and disrespected members and admins of this forum. It was uttered in moments of reckless emotion, and immaturity on my behalf. 

Ecigssa, let's move forward. 
To all the friends I've made on this forum, thank you for all the help and advices you've given me. Thank you ecigssa for creating such a platform for us to stand on. 

Now, members, raise your voices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 11 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver (13/8/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Members want a voice, and a few of us feel that our voice has been silenced on certain matters recently.
> 
> I know how ecigssa used to be, and because of that I wouldn't want to leave. This forum was a home. A little over a year ago, I was chilling with @Zodiac and vaping an evod; even though I had already been vaping for 2years at that time. I then started paying more attention to the forum, created a new account because I forgot my first accounts password, and I seriously benefited from the forum. I learnt to build proper coils, fancy coils, battery safety, and a whole lot of other vaping related issues. But the manner that it was conveyed in was conducive to learning. As of late, it's felt more authoritative, and there have been- out of admins control- an increase in wannabe know it alls who have disrespected the knowledge of those who know more. Unfortunately.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your views @Yusuf Cape Vaper - I am hearing you


----------



## stevie g (13/8/15)

I think there must be a banned user section where the offences of the user are explained and the ban time is stated.

I think we seriously need to start banning a few members as in any public space there are other that don't know how to behave and become undesirable to have around..

this is not directed to anybody I think the mods will be best placed for these decisions. Also as owner/admin/mod of the forum, and if I had people calling me out personally I would ban them for life.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## BigB (13/8/15)

I very much doubt that one forum will be the winner and the other the loser. Both have lost already.

For every post that says Viva Forum number 1 there will be a counter remark in favour of Forum number 2. Every nasty remark about Forum number 1 will be met with a nasty remark about Forum number 2.

Am I the only one who sees this?

It's simple. Any aggressive comment, either way, should be met with censure.

I think banning is extreme. It is counter productive. It should be a last resort against someone who has no hope of ever contributing positively to the community. The guy's will say the most extreme things while in the middle of an argument. I would say it is similar to a brawl in the pub. Someone says something, someone else takes offense, and now you have pandemonium with all and sundry taking sides, swearing, punching, and so forth. Two hours later, most of the guys are sitting there drinking together with a few protagonists having fled the scene.

Deleting ugly posts will get even the most angry person to actually say what is really bugging him. If the problem is an individual, then a public post is NOT called for, a private message is how you approach an individual.

As for grouping the moderators into one big group. That is hardly fair. They live far and wide. Come from different walks of life. Have different skill sets when moderating too. They are human as well. If you swat them, they will not only duck, they will defend themselves too. They though have the task of trying to calm everyone down.

That is NOT easy here.....

Do I know what I am saying? Maybe.... I was head moderator/manager of a 21 000 member forum in the USA. I am owner of a 3000 member forum in South Africa. I have belonged to many other forums too (very big ones). Events like this always happen. It is not unique. Everyone needs to be respectful to each other. People are people, they will behave differently, the will have different likes, interests, styles, and so forth. Some can simply never tolerate others. Most however can tolerate everyone without a problem.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (13/8/15)

Ok, here goes off the cuff, and in broad inelegant lines:

Ecigssa and Vapehaven become one forum, the name can be discussed (e.g. Ecigssa, your Vapehaven). We are too small to be divided. I can only imagine the extra burden for a vendor to maintain 2 places. And members trying to be at 2 places are not better off in the process imo. 
This forum is not to be owned or run in any way by a vendor, if at all possible.
The forum is initially to be run by a team consisting of members of the management teams of both forums. This team shall determine how admins/mods will be elected/chosen in future. 
The forum shall be not for profit.
Cost of running the forum shall be by way of fees by supporting vendors.
The rules of the forum shall be set in consultation with members and vendors. Courtesy and respect for one another, whether in a closed forum or in the open forum shall be rules number one to ten. 
Major changes to the rules or the way the forum is run or the features of the forum or spending beyond the running of the forum shall not be changed/done unless consulted with both members and vendors.
The rules of the forum shall be applied.
Decisions of admins/mods shall be final and not discussed or debated in the open forum. Maybe an appeal process could be done via PM. Banning, whether permanently or for a period, shall only be effected if a quorum of admins/mods agree.
Admins and mods shall be paid if at all possible.
Finances shall be run transparently, with reporting to members and vendors and with a measure of audit if possible.
?
?
?
?

Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/8/15)

I don't agree that members should be banned without warning. I think that the issue should rather be discussed and sorted out. Give the member a chance to explain, rectify the issue or apologize. This is a community and if you go about just banning members of the community, can it then still be called a community? 
Also, if you ban a member what's stopping them from creating a new account and rejoining?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/8/15)

Thanks for the post @BigB , much appreciated.


----------



## Silver (13/8/15)

Thank you for the post @Andre - wow, now that is a very thought provoking suggestion


----------



## Yiannaki (13/8/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Members want a voice, and a few of us feel that our voice has been silenced on certain matters recently.
> 
> I know how ecigssa used to be, and because of that I wouldn't want to leave. This forum was a home. A little over a year ago, I was chilling with @Zodiac and vaping an evod; even though I had already been vaping for 2years at that time. I then started paying more attention to the forum, created a new account because I forgot my first accounts password, and I seriously benefited from the forum. I learnt to build proper coils, fancy coils, battery safety, and a whole lot of other vaping related issues. But the manner that it was conveyed in was conducive to learning. As of late, it's felt more authoritative, and there have been- out of admins control- an increase in wannabe know it alls who have disrespected the knowledge of those who know more. Unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Great post man.

Well written and great spirit 

Nice one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/8/15)

@Andre and I agree on the point that you can't referee and play in the same game. Its been something that has bugged me since we found out who the owners of this forum are. I said before, we were misled from the start.

Forum finances is also a point that bugs me especially when there is a donate button. I have never donated because I never knew if the money gets used for the forum upkeep. Vendor subs and advertising revenue should more than cover hosting. 

I once asked if there could be a kitty created for T shirts, caps and the like to be given away at vape meets, no mention of a kitty and these got made but where sold from the forum owners store. Another forum I am a member of have giveaways at most meets I attended.

There was a time that any bad review of the owners store would be deleted which soured me even more.

If we a serious about a forum for the community then listen to the community.

On another note. If I disclose my identity in a PM or you have met me in person it does not mean that you can now identify me in open public forum unless I agree to it. I've seen some posts where people are called out name and surname. We have nics use them. PM's are PM's, Private, and should not be quoted and pasted in open forum unless agreed by both parties. (forum owner is guilty of both on numerous occasions mostly when berating customers or showing up a vendor that disagreed with their view) That is basic forum etiquette.

Lets have that discussion about logo's in smoke free counter banners again. The rule was not being enforced. A vendor showed initiative and created one. This place nearly blew up. The forum owner created on that stopped working long ago and never bothered fixing it and people got tired of asking. As soon as a local one showed up and people got excited and showed local support the rule got enforced with immediate effect. Reminds me of that saying, closing the barn door after the horse has bolted. I still don't get the uproar it was a registered vendor with paid for ad banners as well. I might have understood better if it was not a supporting vendor. But then again international vendor logo's got displayed without an uproar.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (14/8/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Members want a voice, and a few of us feel that our voice has been silenced on certain matters recently.
> 
> I know how ecigssa used to be, and because of that I wouldn't want to leave. This forum was a home. A little over a year ago, I was chilling with @Zodiac and vaping an evod; even though I had already been vaping for 2years at that time. I then started paying more attention to the forum, created a new account because I forgot my first accounts password, and I seriously benefited from the forum. I learnt to build proper coils, fancy coils, battery safety, and a whole lot of other vaping related issues. But the manner that it was conveyed in was conducive to learning. As of late, it's felt more authoritative, and there have been- out of admins control- an increase in wannabe know it alls who have disrespected the knowledge of those who know more. Unfortunately.
> 
> ...


One of the main reasons I gravitated to this forum over many others(believe me I checked out the lions share) was the level of respect towards the members and the willingness to help noobs feel comfortable.The sense of community truly makes this forum special and we should try our utmost to preserve it at all costs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## kev mac (14/8/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> I don't agree that members should be banned without warning. I think that the issue should rather be discussed and sorted out. Give the member a chance to explain, rectify the issue or apologize. This is a community and if you go about just banning members of the community, can it then still be called a community?
> Also, if you ban a member what's stopping them from creating a new account and rejoining?


I believe the admin.mods have the right to monitor and if necessary ban for infractions however the banned party should be given a fair chance to plead his case

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (14/8/15)

We have something good here that we can continue to build on. A wonderful group of people a platform and so much info collected and shared by the wonderful people of the forum. This is where i started to learn and i can only hope that this will continue to be a place where people can come and learn. Constructive criticism and suggestions is a fantastic place for all to voice there concerns and come to an agreement. I am a normal forum user and am here to hang out with friends for a bit,catch up on some vaping news and get on with my day. This forum has ticked all those boxes and some, with its South African feel and great community. Sure we wont always agree or even bump heads now and then but as all strong families we will get over it and stand stronger for it. There is no us vs them only vapers with a common interest and a willingness to help others. So please use this opportunity and voice your concerns and be part of the solution so we can continue on and talk vape blow clouds and learn from each other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JakesSA (14/8/15)

I've been polling customers for a long time now about the forum and, for the better part, the current goings on seems to evoke no more or less a reaction than what I got before this started. Bit of gossip before the actual vaping discussions start.

Based on this I suggest that the general vaping public who seek out this forum have no real interest in its politics, management or day to day running but come here to further educate themselves, help educate others and as a general support mechanism on the vaping journey, something this forum has always excelled at. 

I would suggest that threads that deal with grievances with this forum, interpersonal conflicts etc. be dealt with in a separate section which does not trend anywhere on the home page. Those who are interested in such things can follow it there and discuss the merits of it with other like minded folks so that it gets the attention it deserves and ONLY the attention it deserves.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 11 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/8/15)

Tbh. I'm on the fence with a lot of this stuff @Andre had some excellent points. 

The vaping community is kinda small, this is true, I think there needs to be some measure of peaceful coexistence between the forums. And I think there needs to be some leway in terms of mentioning the other forum on this one and all that. So that vapers don't end up getting alienated. 

I can see the benefits to amalgamation. Don't get me wrong. 

But I don't think that's the way to go. There we always be some people who prefer Pepsi to coke, or macdonalds to burger king. 

I think if the forums did amalgamate. Another other forum would turn up. A precedence has kinda been set. 

That all said, there are intelligent good intentioned people on both sides of the fence, I'm sure something peaceful that is not to the detriment of either forum is attainable. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (14/8/15)

Forums gonna form.
Suppliers gonna supply. 

I think both forums got it wrong. 

Forums should be open and community based. 

Vendors with no B and M store should heavily invest in their store front I.e. their website. 

The forum should be an open place to discuss vendors and prices etc. 

The paid vendor section is appealing because it funds the forum but the forum should be unbiased to any comments regardless of paid vendors or not. 

Tl;Dr

The forum is a place where the community discusses prices and stock and vendors. Funding the forum from vendor advertising is a bad forum model.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (14/8/15)

JakesSA said:


> I've been polling customers for a long time now about the forum and, for the better part, the current goings on seems to evoke no more or less a reaction than what I got before this started. Bit of gossip before the actual vaping discussions start.
> 
> Based on this I suggest that the general vaping public who seek out this forum have no real interest in its politics, management or day to day running but come here to further educate themselves, help educate others and as a general support mechanism on the vaping journey, something this forum has always excelled at.
> 
> I would suggest that threads that deal with grievances with this forum, interpersonal conflicts etc. be dealt with in a separate section which does not trend anywhere on the home page. Those who are interested in such things can follow it there and discuss the merits of it with other like minded folks so that it gets the attention it deserves and ONLY the attention it deserves.


I like this idea

Like a space outside the general forum with minimal moderation and you can take a swing at what/who is bugging you.
If you do that in the general forum then the mods can give you a warning to take it "outside" or be banned

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raslin (14/8/15)

I would like to say that @Andre idea is an excellent one. However, because of various management issues this forum has lost a very respectable vendor in the firm of SkyBlue. 

I would like to see every effort being made to rectify that situation and an apology to that vendor.

Also it is clear to me that people are passionate about a forum which they own and built. And they have a right to be. However the nature of this type of endeavour is that if successful it outgrows you as I believe is the case. One cannot censor people to protect your baby. The baby is now an adult it will survive on its own if you let it.

So guys banner sigs from Skyblue or vape club only serve to build the community. Vape Haven starting up is a good thing as well. Don't knee jerk at every percived threat. Rather ask what can I do better.

My 2cw apologies for spelling and grammar.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (14/8/15)

New members should be asked to keep there noses out of arguments. If I remember correctly a lot of harsh words were written by fairly new members who does not understand the relationships and their underlying nuances between some of the "older" forum members. There is nothing wrong with a well debated argument but then you get these newbies who pick a side and start slanting the other side. The following is purely a personal sentiment but if I see a new member that tells someone "if you want to be like that why don't you leave" (or anything in that tone) I want to B!tch slap them. 

It is great and wonderful to have new members and more than that new vapers ie another soldier in the war against smoking but like any other club, institution or even your work place you have to show some respect and earn your own.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/8/15)

My suggestion would be to stop alienating any particular forumites by enforcing rules that only protect retailers. I respect the admin and mods, you all know I do, which is why I have kept quite through all this. And I do realize that it is a balancing act keeping both forumites and retailers happy. But I would take my time and think carefully before imposing rules in a _seemingly_ heavy-handed way.

The sig thing - I reckon there's more politics to the issues here than I know of. But in regards to that issue, 'the powers that be'
decided to protect retailers who may have been offended by me sporting a branded sig. However that brand was a supporting, paying advertiser... so why exactly can I not show my support? Unfair advantage? Please.... 

What does that have to do with me? Yet you are in a way censoring me, whether you care to admit it on not. 

The way I see it, there should be no offensive sigs or avatars to anyone's race, relegion or sex... and not much else. And I have also seen on many forums, no advertising for a brand that is not a customer of the forum. This is fair - why should a retailer who doesn't pay to be here get any advertising. BUT, again, Skyblue were advertisers and a large part of the forum. Me sporting a Skyblue sig is no different than me sporting a LIONS sig. I'm not advertising for the LIONS, I'm showing my support. And ironically, I would better understand if the mods told me I couldn't have a LIONS sig (because they dont advertise here).

Frankly I think it was short-sighted and trivial to be so heavy-handed with this. If it were my forum, and a paying customer told me to enforce such a rule, I would simply explain that this is not North Korea.

And in enforcing this rule, in one swift blow, not only did you alienate one of the most important retailers to the DIY community, but also many a respected member packed up and left. Many very impotant DIY folk (to the DIY community) saw this move as the forum becoming more a business than a community. I can see why these people reacted the way they do. I say this as an bystander, honestly. I didn't leave because I have befriended folks here who I would like to remain in contact with. But again I say, I can understand why they left.

And what do you think rest of us DIY folk are going to do - we're going to follow these valuable folk. I'm not saying I would personally pick a side now and only visit that forum. But this rift *was* created, and I do now have friends and the other side... and quite frankly I do not want to see them censored in any way, as I don't want to see this community censored in any way.

Any way, these are my views on the saga. Use it don't use it. I have no ill feelings to anyone on any organsation... except my 
incompetent goverment. But that's for another discussion so... peace!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/15)

Hi @r0gue z0mbie 

Thanks for your well thought out post 
I respect you for who you are and we have had several private chats over the months.

The way I read your post, it is mainly explaining why you don't like the way the signature issue was handled. While I agree that is important, it doesn't go into too much detail on the constructive suggestion part. It's more focused on the criticism part.

What has happened has happened. 

This thread is about constructive suggestions.

Perhaps could you flesh out your constructive suggestion regarding this matter? That would be most valuable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/8/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @r0gue z0mbie
> 
> Thanks for your well thought out post
> I respect you for who you are and we have had several private chats over the months.
> ...



Well all I really had to "suggest" was:

_My suggestion would be *to stop alienating any particular forumites by enforcing rules that only protect retailers.* I respect the admin and mods, you all know I do, which is why I have kept quite through all this. And I do realize that it is a balancing act keeping both forumites and retailers happy. But I would take my time and think carefully before imposing rules in a seemingly heavy-handed way._​
I thoroughly explained what I perceived as being the cause of the situation. And my suggestion would be to avoid this in future. To collectively think together, as the powers that be, to not replicate the issues that resulted in this situation.

Other that, sorry, I don't have any more suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/8/15)

I think having a gated area in the forum for this kinda thing to take place is a good idea. Say something along the lines of anyone under 250 or 500 posts can't get into to keep any potential flamers out. I dunno if that's possible? 

Another area of the forum could even have locked threads with transcripts of matters discussed once they've drawn to a close?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/15)

Thanks @r0gue z0mbie - muchly appreciated
Point taken and noted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/8/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @r0gue z0mbie - muchly appreciated
> Point taken and noted



Lol, sorry man, maybe I should of kept the "constructive criticism" part out of it. 

But I believe, in life in general, if there's an issue, going forward one must acknowledge what the issue is, if you want to go forward. So I was illustrating why I thought this was an issue that led to where we are. And therefore explaining why I made the suggestion I did, if that makes sense.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (14/8/15)

I have always been a great supporter of forums and what they stand for, and the benefits they provide to a community regardless of the forum subject. For every hobby I've had in the past, I have joined the primary local forum: StreetRacing straight out of school, Tropical Aquariums SA when I got into tanks, SA Reptiles when I bought my boa, Paintball Africa when I got into paintball and years later when I moved to Cape Town, I started my own scuba diving forum seeing as there was no similar local unaffiliated forum. I am currently the only moderator on there as it's still fairly small and manageable, but there are countless spam accounts attempted per month and those need to be dealt with following the proper procedures.

In all of these cases, there were key factors that kept the peace and kept things going smoothly, and as soon as one of them failed, we would face the very same problems we're seeing now.

a) Humility & Respect: You may know more or less than the person you're interacting with, but regardless of what you "think" you know, always treat others with respect and be humble - even if you are a moderator or forum owner for that matter.
b) Active moderation: There will always be individuals who troll and spam, and letting these threads carry on forever and ever cause more harm than good. If someone can't behave themselves, they should be sent a private message which, while maintaining the same humility discussed before, explain that their post(s) were out of line and refer to the applicable forum rules that they have transgressed with their actions. When further transgressions occur, they accounts should be temporarily suspended with warning of a permanent ban should it happen again. Furthermore, there should ALWAYS be at least one moderator online during business hours in order to nip problems in the bud
c) Context: There is a fine line between actual concern, opinions and just plain sore-arsery. I agree that when concerns are raised, just deleting them instantly without feedback/reason creates the "if you don't like it, gtfo" perspective. Personal gripes should be taken offline and discussed by the parties involved. We don't want to read all about how Frikkie called you a noob and what not. If it's a concern affeting the forum as a whole, it should be able to be discussed like adults in an open discussion WITHOUT finger pointing.

Let's keep this civil and maintain the respect and humility we all deserve. If you have a personal issue with anyone, sort it out via PM. This isn't the Kardashians.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/15)

Thank you very much for your post @SHiBBY - much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/15)

@Zodd - with the greatest respect to you sir - I have deleted your post
I understand you have frustrations - and believe me, so do I

But this thread is not the place for voicing them. 

Would love to hear your constructive suggestions


----------



## Willyza (14/8/15)

@BigB 

So True, So True....


----------



## DarkSide (15/8/15)

This came as quite of s shock reading this, been to Joburg, got back home on Tuesday with some lovely bronchitis, must admit, cleared up in almost 4 days thanks to anti-biotics and vape juice, vaped not drank.
Back to the issue at hand, I am not interested in politics and trolls with asinine comments, either through lack of knowledge or just wishing to "poison the well we drink out of". The well in question is the wealth of knowledge that can be found here, to the respected @Andre and @Silver and @Alex and @Rob Fisher and @free3dom and @Yiannaki, I admire your stance taken on our forum, where I am still drinking from this well and will continue to do so. PROUD TO BE A NOOB and Recruiter of Noobs and I will continue in seeking said advice, both for myself and my "convertees"!
This forum is special to me and @Andre who was the first to reply to my silly questions and provide me with a shopping list for my new gear. I still tell the recruits and family to come to "my forum" where you can learn and chat to fellow vapers.
So my apologies for not giving constructive feedback, merely in this case, a Thank You to all who make this forum possible.
Regards

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## LogerMoore (15/8/15)

Posting anonymously for fear of being banned.

My suggestion: Mods, please stop with the double standards. This unfairness is what is driving people away.

@Silver has been actively removing posts in this thread that were off-point, ie not "constructive suggestions", but did not remove @DarkSide's (sincere but otherwise off-point) post.

This may seem petty. But it's not. It sets a biased tone for this entire forum.


----------



## Silver (15/8/15)

I understand your point @LogerMoore

Go on

EDIT - Am waiting for your constructive suggestion

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/15)

Hi all

Thank you for your constructive comments and suggestions. 

Just wanted to let you know that the ECIGSSA team is working hard on changes to make things better. 

Hopefully we will be able to announce something great in the short to medium term.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff Daddy (19/10/15)

I would be nice to see a mobile app in the future, with features like "meet up for a vape" etc. would be a cool idea in my opinion

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SHiBBY (19/10/15)

Puff Daddy said:


> I would be nice to see a mobile app in the future, with features like "meet up for a vape" etc. would be a cool idea in my opinion


I think the smok app shows vapers in your area, if they have it shared of course


----------



## Eequinox (7/11/15)

may i suggest increasing the max allowed characters in a pm as the 420 is way too little and just plain sucks


----------



## BumbleBee (7/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> may i suggest increasing the max allowed characters in a pm as the 420 is way too little and just plain sucks


 Are you using tapatalk or something similar? There isn't a 420 character limit on a PC or mobile web browser.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> may i suggest increasing the max allowed characters in a pm as the 420 is way too little and just plain sucks


I think you might be referring to a Profile Post. These are visible to all members and differ vastly from a PM (Private Message), which is accessible via the the Inbox>Conversations>Start a new conversation Menu via the web, or Messages via Tapatalk when the appropriate forum is open.
On the Main Forum page via the web, you can see ALL the latest Profile Posts, which also have a header that links to http://www.ecigssa.co.za/find-new/3094275/profile-posts.
It seems that many people mistakenly think that these are 'private'.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (7/11/15)

Haha ok think that's where I think I went wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (5/12/15)

Hi. The first post said suggestions, so just a couple quick ones not related to other discussions here.

1. I am relatively new, and very unfamiliar with the forum topics and discussions. I often want to talk about something, but I don't know if it has been discussed before. The forum search feature is not always helpful to me, and sometimes if the search word is short it doesn't perform a search. Like NCV is too short, but I want to find reviews about the juices. But reviews are not always in reviews, it could be discussed in another e-liquid discussion which could be buried deep in a thread in the newbie forum where a newbie asked for juice advice.
2. When two words are searched, it will find too many results and most irrelevant. For example, if I search vv3 it won't return and results because it's too short, if I type iTaste vv3 it will return all the iTaste results which would be about other iTaste products. Maybe allowing shorter words to be searched, or a search that will find results only when those two words appear together.
3. For quite some time I have been having trouble logging in, the "log in"button on the home screen keeps rotating as if it's about to load but it stays stuck there.
4. A forum "map" or something similar would help so we can find topics better. Sometimes I search for something and don't find it, but I come across it afterwards. I am hesitant to start a topic and get a "this topic has been discussed elsewhere please do a forum search before posting".
5. Maybe there is one existing, please guide me to it, if not then a thread could be started where members could ask for directions like where to find something or where to post something.

I find so much of information here, and I rely on it, but sometimes I feel like it needs a bit of trimming down, like if the topic is dripper then there shuld only be one place for it. Maybe a way to guide people to post in the correct place would be some table or similar thing where they choose what exactly they want to discuss and find that topic on the table and then the table will say for example "Dripper - C 2.3.1" so that is where he must post. 

Sorry for the length, this is not a criticism, this forum is brilliant, I'm just expressing some of the issues I've experienced so in future when you make improvements it can be considered.

Thanks!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre_B (5/12/15)

Hi guys

Not sure if this has been suggested or not but when it comes to the classified section, is there a way to have a 'rating' system for each member where you can rate them as a 'seller' and as a 'buyer'. For example, I sell something to someone but they stuff me around when it comes to payments, meet up time or whatever, I can rate them out of 5 stars... So sellers in the future can see what their overall star rating is a buyer. Or, I buy something from someone and they stuff me around, so I rate them as a seller... 

So each member would have a seller rating and a buyer rating. 

I think bid or buy have a similar rating system... It just gives you peace of mind to know you are buying or selling from/to someone who has been highly rated by another member and would help identify those that you should rather steer clear of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 3


----------



## Silver (5/12/15)

M5000 said:


> Hi. The first post said suggestions, so just a couple quick ones not related to other discussions here.
> 
> 1. I am relatively new, and very unfamiliar with the forum topics and discussions. I often want to talk about something, but I don't know if it has been discussed before. The forum search feature is not always helpful to me, and sometimes if the search word is short it doesn't perform a search. Like NCV is too short, but I want to find reviews about the juices. But reviews are not always in reviews, it could be discussed in another e-liquid discussion which could be buried deep in a thread in the newbie forum where a newbie asked for juice advice.
> 2. When two words are searched, it will find too many results and most irrelevant. For example, if I search vv3 it won't return and results because it's too short, if I type iTaste vv3 it will return all the iTaste results which would be about other iTaste products. Maybe allowing shorter words to be searched, or a search that will find results only when those two words appear together.
> ...



Hi @M5000 
Your points are all valid regarding the search functionality and the layout of the content. Thanks for taking the time to explain. We as longer term users of the forum know our way around and often cannot see the perspective of a new member, so thanks. We will discuss these issues and see what can be done.

Just on your points, I'd like to comment

On the search
- i agree, it is limited. Sometimes i get better results when I search for titles of threads or if i include the member i remember that posted something.

On the content layout
- we do have a "map" of sorts on the home page with the major sections and the sub forums. We obviously would like members to look for threads before making new ones, but sometimes that is not possible. Dont worry about making a new thread if you cant find an existing one. The Admin and Mod team will usually move the thread if necessary. But the nature of our content is mostly dynamic and "in the moment". I think most of the content that is referenced on a regular basis is fairly well sorted. Feel free to PM and of the Admins or Mods or myself if you get stuck, we can try help you.

We will be doing some "content optimisation" in the new year. Not a major overhaul but some streamlining to make it easier for newer users.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/15)

Andre_B said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Not sure if this has been suggested or not but when it comes to the classified section, is there a way to have a 'rating' system for each member where you can rate them as a 'seller' and as a 'buyer'. For example, I sell something to someone but they stuff me around when it comes to payments, meet up time or whatever, I can rate them out of 5 stars... So sellers in the future can see what their overall star rating is a buyer. Or, I buy something from someone and they stuff me around, so I rate them as a seller...
> 
> ...



Hi @Andre_B 

Valid points there, thanks. We have discussed this issue (of ratings for classifieds users) on a few occasions. We are going to be working on improving the Classifieds in the new year and will certainly consider a ranking system as you suggest. 

For now, my advice to you is to use the Classifieds with caution. Especially when dealing with newer members that have low post counts. When in doubt feel free to ask one of the Admins/Mods or one of the longer standing members about the potential buyer/seller.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (5/12/15)

@M5000 heres a handy trick I spotted on another site, use Google search to only search a specific site with your chosen keywords and not the entire web.
The search string format is site:web url keywords ie site:www.ecigssa.co.za SVD however if you use this sites search function and just enter "SVD", it throws out the _too common error_.
The results are exclusively ecigssa results and you can then browse pics videos etc as per usual on a google page.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## M5000 (5/12/15)

Thanks for replies. @blujeenz that idea hadn't crossed my mind, that will certainly help a great deal, appreciate it!

All in good spirit folks, we live, we learn, we grow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (6/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thank you for your constructive comments and suggestions.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see a medal for Vapeing Advocate for members that constantly bring important vapeing issues and news to the members.If this already exists please excuse me.If not I'd like to nominate Alex.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/12/15)

M5000 said:


> Hi. The first post said suggestions, so just a couple quick ones not related to other discussions here.
> 
> 1. I am relatively new, and very unfamiliar with the forum topics and discussions. I often want to talk about something, but I don't know if it has been discussed before. The forum search feature is not always helpful to me, and sometimes if the search word is short it doesn't perform a search. Like NCV is too short, but I want to find reviews about the juices. But reviews are not always in reviews, it could be discussed in another e-liquid discussion which could be buried deep in a thread in the newbie forum where a newbie asked for juice advice.
> 2. When two words are searched, it will find too many results and most irrelevant. For example, if I search vv3 it won't return and results because it's too short, if I type iTaste vv3 it will return all the iTaste results which would be about other iTaste products. Maybe allowing shorter words to be searched, or a search that will find results only when those two words appear together.
> ...


Do not be put off if someone tells you it has been discussed before - just thank that person for helping you - I have a huge respect for peeps that remember previous discussions and have the knack of finding them. It is in the nature of forums with new members joining all the time that some subjects will come up all the time, e.g. diacetyl I can think of right now.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Nightwalker (20/2/16)

There was an instant PM button that appeared for 5min next to ppls names. Bring that back. 
Also move the thumbs down and dislike button to the end. Big thumbs push wrong buttons.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

Hi Guys, just a small one. When I click on a banner it will open that site up on my current page (in other words closing my ECIGSSA page). I personally always open things in a new tab, but if someone stumbles on your site and clicks a banner, you don't want them not coming back. Something you can do your side so that all links/banners are opened in a new tab/window?

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Hi Guys, just a small one. When I click on a banner it will open that site up on my current page (in other words closing my ECIGSSA page). I personally always open things in a new tab, but if someone stumbles on your site and clicks a banner, you don't want them not coming back. Something you can do your side so that all links/banners are opened in a new tab/window?



100% spot on suggestion. The techies are working on it now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% spot on suggestion. The techies are working on it now!


Awesome!


----------



## Silver (22/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Hi Guys, just a small one. When I click on a banner it will open that site up on my current page (in other words closing my ECIGSSA page). I personally always open things in a new tab, but if someone stumbles on your site and clicks a banner, you don't want them not coming back. Something you can do your side so that all links/banners are opened in a new tab/window?



Thanks for the suggestion @Stosta

That has been implemented. This techie was hard at work @Rob Fisher 
he he

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/2/16)

Please also can you look at sorting out the these links sometime.....OCD 

Unless Custom Link 3 and 4 are new retailers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Please also can you look at sorting out the these links sometime.....OCD
> 
> Unless Custom Link 3 and 4 are new retailers
> 
> View attachment 46463



Thanks @WARMACHINE 
Much appreciated.
We were actually doing that a while back but we got sidetracked
Its on the list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> There was an instant PM button that appeared for 5min next to ppls names. Bring that back.
> Also move the thumbs down and dislike button to the end. Big thumbs push wrong buttons.


I agree on the 'More visible' PM / Send Message / Start Conversation button. 
It seems that most people are used to other forum styles where there is no ability to do 'Profile Posts'. They totally miss the tiny little 'Conversation' / 'Start a new conversation' link, so all 'PMs' tend to end up as a publicly visible Profile Post to the intended user instead..

I just look at them sometimes and wonder how long it's going to be before we get our first public testimonial like 'Hi honey, I really think we should meet up so you can see for yourself what a lovable hot hunk I am'

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/2/16)

Not sure if this is just a once off glitch. Check the STM/Trinity thread, it is listed twice, 2nd one goes no where


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Not sure if this is just a once off glitch. Check the STM/Trinity thread, it is listed twice, 2nd one goes no where



Fixed! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (7/3/16)

WOW, the site is glitchy today.

May i ask, why you use Hetzner's German servers ? I thought advanced packages now have unlimited traffic quotas ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Hi Guys, just a small one. When I click on a banner it will open that site up on my current page (in other words closing my ECIGSSA page). I personally always open things in a new tab, but if someone stumbles on your site and clicks a banner, you don't want them not coming back. Something you can do your side so that all links/banners are opened in a new tab/window?


 Try click with your middle mouse button, and not the left one


----------



## Neal (7/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Not sure if this is just a once off glitch. Check the STM/Trinity thread, it is listed twice, 2nd one goes no where
> 
> View attachment 46515


Mate, that was me looking for a second opinion... Actually that is not true, it was me making a complete arse of myself. Sorry brother.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> There was an instant PM button that appeared for 5min next to ppls names. Bring that back.
> Also move the thumbs down and dislike button to the end. Big thumbs push wrong buttons.


Agreed here I have clumsy thumbs and have to undo accidental down ratings pretty often looool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (30/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Please also can you look at sorting out the these links sometime.....OCD
> 
> Unless Custom Link 3 and 4 are new retailers
> 
> View attachment 46463


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/4/16)

May I ask what is the goal ?

Might help get more donations, if we knew what we aiming for.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> May I ask what is the goal ?
> 
> Might help get more donations, if we knew what we aiming for.
> 
> View attachment 50569



Thanks for asking @WARMACHINE 
We are working on it and will make announcements when we are ready

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/4/16)

Thanks @Silver Please don't forget the custom links issue

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/4/16)

Ever thought of a SuperBru club for EcigsSA ? Could even get vendors involved with yellow cap prizes.


----------



## KB_314 (12/5/16)

"What are you buying to replace it?" in the Classifieds For Sale template. (even if it's not compulsory). I always wonder

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (13/5/16)

Dont know if you can but is there a place i can see my own post or forums that i created. Maybe if you want to edit ot or check if it has realy gine online?


----------



## brotiform (13/5/16)

Any chance we can allow animated signatures? The avatar panel is so big , so obviously size aint a restriction?


----------



## Andre (13/5/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Dont know if you can but is there a place i can see my own post or forums that i created. Maybe if you want to edit ot or check if it has realy gine online?


Yes, go to your profile page - hover on your forum name top right and click on "Your Profile Page" near the top. Once there, click on the header "Postings". At the bottom of the page that opens you have the option to see all of your posts (contents) or all of your threads.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Any chance we can allow animated signatures? The avatar panel is so big , so obviously size aint a restriction?



Hi @brotiform
The signature rules are quite clearly defined in the ECIGSSA rules thread here - 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-forum-posting-rules.t5319/


----------



## MoneymanVape (14/5/16)

Oh um use my cell so must be y i didnt notice


----------



## PsiSan (21/6/16)

Good day.

Is there any chance we can get province specific sub forums. This being my first post I do not want to get into politics nor do I care for it. I have been following this forum for more than a year and only recently signed up.

Reasons for Provincial sub forums: It will be much easier to find vape enthusiasts closer to you. This includes vendors, meets or just people wanting to broaden their horizons. The people in the more isolated / rural areas will benefit greatly on this. Will also be better to plan vape orders, I have yet to receive a over night delivery, my average wait times ranging 3-4 days, once even went on as long as 7 working days. 

Also if people are planning to go on a road trip or something similar they can scout the area for shops or get togethers. 

Draw backs might include taking traffic away from other topics, but I deem it a worthy sacrifice.

Have a good one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/6/16)

PsiSan said:


> Good day.
> 
> Is there any chance we can get province specific sub forums. This being my first post I do not want to get into politics nor do I care for it. I have been following this forum for more than a year and only recently signed up.
> 
> ...



There probably won't be any less traffic, just way more focused routes, to help us connect with the people we live around?


----------



## Silver (23/6/16)

PsiSan said:


> Good day.
> 
> Is there any chance we can get province specific sub forums. This being my first post I do not want to get into politics nor do I care for it. I have been following this forum for more than a year and only recently signed up.
> 
> ...



Thanks @PsiSan and welcome to the forum
We will take your comment onboard and discuss with the team
Lots happening at the moment so please be patient


----------



## PsiSan (23/6/16)

Thanks @Silver for the welcome, understandable with VapeCon coming up etc. It was simply just a suggestion.

You keep well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (21/7/16)

Is there any way to set up email alerts for certain posts; eg. post with the text "Cape Town" in Classifieds?


----------



## Nightwalker (9/8/16)

I'm not getting emails from here anymore. Why have you forsaken me?


----------



## Unscene (10/10/17)

Hi, I don't know if this has been mentioned before, but maybe have a regional section so that people from different regions can arrange meat ups etc. 
Thanks


----------



## Hooked (10/10/17)

BigB said:


> I very much doubt that one forum will be the winner and the other the loser. Both have lost already.
> 
> For every post that says Viva Forum number 1 there will be a counter remark in favour of Forum number 2. Every nasty remark about Forum number 1 will be met with a nasty remark about Forum number 2.
> 
> ...



I agree with @Big B that members should not be banned simply because of an emotional tirade. Rather send them a personal, diplomatic message to cool down. However, there are some circumstances where members should most certainly be banned. For example, a seller selling fake goods (there was a recent post - and banning - about this) or the goods not being what was advertised. I think it's very important for us to be able to trust any sellers on this forum.


----------



## Hooked (10/10/17)

Silver said:


> By the way
> 
> In case you are wondering why I am posting this - it is because I and the team of Admins and Mods genuinely care about this forum.
> 
> I know I have personally been guilty in the past of harrassing members to post all the correct info in their Classifieds ads and put in their locations and their avatars - and if that offends you - well then I am sorry - but I genuinely think it adds value. Just on this point for example (which is a fairly trivial thing) - if you feel things should be otherwise, then here is your space to air your views and to explain why you say what you say.


@Silver it's essential that Admin harasses sellers to include all specifications and photos of what they're selling. This is par for the course in today's world of online purchasing.


----------



## Hooked (10/10/17)

Raslin said:


> I would like to say that @Andre idea is an excellent one. One cannot censor people to protect your baby. The baby is now an adult it will survive on its own if you let it.
> 
> .


@Raslin is quite right. Censoring is control and sometimes we have to learn to let go - within reason, which is subjective.


----------



## Hooked (10/10/17)

Peeps shouldn't be censored because of WHAT they say, but rather HOW they say it. It's acceptable to have a heated argument; it's not acceptable - or necessary - to become insulting or abusive. However, as I said somewhere above, Admin could send the abusive person a PM asking them to cool down. A friendly message and NOT an authoritarian one, works wonders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (11/10/17)

Hooked said:


> or necessary - to become insulting or abusive.


Some peeps are so thick and stupid it can be the only way to get through to them. Physical violence can also work but I suppose you are against that as well.

Dave

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## kev mac (11/10/17)

Andre said:


> Ok, here goes off the cuff, and in broad inelegant lines:
> 
> Ecigssa and Vapehaven become one forum, the name can be discussed (e.g. Ecigssa, your Vapehaven). We are too small to be divided. I can only imagine the extra burden for a vendor to maintain 2 places. And members trying to be at 2 places are not better off in the process imo.
> This forum is not to be owned or run in any way by a vendor, if at all possible.
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree with @Andre .His rule suggestions make sense and are if nothing else fair.It seems that many members desire transparency concerning donations and what they're used for.This is reasonable though I leave it to greater minds than yours truly to sort this matter out.This has crossed my mind but the quality of the administration and the character of the forum members have earned my trust,and hopefully the forum will continue to be my oasis in a world of B.S.So with this trust I log on each day to relax and talk to my forum mates.Vapeing is a major form of relaxation as well as a hobby, an escape if you will and the forum a vehicle to attain such.So far I've seen no evidence (IMO) of malfeasance or dishonesty and until it pokes it's ulgy head I'll continue to enjoy my time logged on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (11/10/17)

I would like to suggest changes to the layout of the forum in order to make it more user-friendly. 

1) Homepage
The "Create Thread" button" should be at the top of the page, not the bottom. 
Rationale: It's a schlepp to scroll down to the bottom of the page. 

2) Homepage
Remove the categories of Diamond, Supporting and International vendors and have only one category of "Vendors' Posts" or just "Vendors". 
Rationale: Currently a forum user has to go to three different places just to see what the latest is from the vendors' side of the fence. One place would be easy.

3) Homepage
Move all the forum headings i.e. Community, General, Hardware, e-Liquid, Reviews, Private Market to the top of the page, instead of at the bottom where are currently.
Rationale: Makes it easy to find a sub-forum, instead of scrolling down to the bottom of the page where they are currently listed.

4) Homepage - List of New Members

4a) Move the list of new members elsewhere.
Rationale: We automatically start reading from the left-hand margin. If one does that with the current format of the page, it looks as if the new member has posted that which appears to the right of their name.

4b) Instead of just a boring list, give them a 'category' just as Community, General, Hardware etc. are categories. 
Rationale: This would resolve the issue in (4a).

4c) Highlight the category name with a vibrant colour (not black as the other categories are). Put some smileys or welcoming gifs on the highlighted bar. 
Rationale: Make new members feel good about having joined the forum.

4d) Change "New Members" to "New Members of our ecigssa Family"
Rationale: Psychologically the words "our" and "family" are inclusive and will thus make new members immediately feel that they are part of the ecigssa community. 

4e) Within the new members category post a welcoming message to EACH NEW MEMBER, mentioning/tagging them by their forum name. The welcoming letter can be the same for everyone, but it's important to include the member's forum name.
Rationale: An individual message will make the new member feel that their presence is acknowledged in a far more personal way than simply having their name on a list. 

5) Creating a new post within a thread
The button currently says "Reply" but it should rather be changed to "Post New Comment" or just "Post". Rationale: "Reply" is confusing, as that is what we use to reply to a person's post in that thread. To post a new thread should therefore have different wording on the button.

6) Search function - Child forum
The search function gives the option of including "child forums". Change the wording!
Rationale: "Child forum" would give someone who is against vaping (and spying to see what's being said) a field day! 
_Comment: I was shocked, and I still am, to see "Child forum". Children shouldn't be vaping at all, yet here there's a forum specifically for them!? What on earth is the Child forum ?? I'm asking this as a genuine question, as I don't know what the Child Forum is all about, or even where it is. Surely other new members must be as shocked as I am? _

And that's it from me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/10/17)

Hooked said:


> I would like to suggest changes to the layout of the forum in order to make it more user-friendly.
> 
> 1) Homepage
> The "Create Thread" button" should be at the top of the page, not the bottom.
> ...


That is quite the shopping list. you must have loads of free time on your hand

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (11/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> That is quite the shopping list. you must have loads of free time on your hand


lol you have no idea how many things didn't get done today! Ah well...up bright and early tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

Hooked said:


> I would like to suggest changes to the layout of the forum in order to make it more user-friendly.
> 
> 1) Homepage
> The "Create Thread" button" should be at the top of the page, not the bottom.
> ...



Thanks for your comments and all the effort you put in to this @Hooked 
We will take your comments onboard and discuss them amongst our team.
I like how you explained it from a new user's point of view because some of us are so used to the forum we sometimes dont see things the same way.

Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/10/17)

kev mac said:


> I'd like to see a medal for Vapeing Advocate for members that constantly bring important vapeing issues and news to the members.If this already exists please excuse me.If not I'd like to nominate Alex.


I agree with both your suggestion and your nominee. I've read articles posted by @Alex and they're excellent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/10/17)

It would be helpful if there were a "How to..." somewhere e.g. I want to send a PM to someone but I don't know how to do it. I'm not being hypothetical - I REALLY want to send someone a PM and I REALLY don't know how to!

So, for example, you would have:
How to send a PM - and the instructions
How to sell something - include a link to the correct forum and give instructions e.g. a photo and detailed specs of the item must be included.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (14/10/17)

I have just one suggestion to bring to the party. 

Currently when viewing a thread under the (E.g.) Off Topic category, clicking "home" takes you back to the home page's default category selection "Vape discussions". Would it be possible to return to the category (Vape Discussions, Diamond supporting vendors, ... , Recent, Hot) the previous thread was entered from or have the categories displayed atop each page so one can return to the category of one's choice?

Ok, not a big deal but seeing we are putting in requests...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/10/17)

Raindance said:


> I have just one suggestion to bring to the party.
> 
> Currently when viewing a thread under the (E.g.) Off Topic category, clicking "home" takes you back to the home page's default category selection "Vape discussions". Would it be possible to return to the category (Vape Discussions, Diamond supporting vendors, ... , Recent, Hot) the previous thread was entered from or have the categories displayed atop each page so one can return to the category of one's choice?
> 
> ...



Thats a good suggestion @Raindance 
Am not sure if that is possible but will note it down for some technical input when we next do some modifications.

For now, perhaps a suggestion (if you are browsing on a PC), keep one window on the home page and when you select one of those threads from say the "off topic" tab, right click (if on Windows) and open it in a new tab/window. Then close that when you finished and your original window/tab will still be on the "off topic" tab.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (14/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thats a good suggestion @Raindance
> Am not sure if that is possible but will note it down for some technical input when we next do some modifications.
> 
> For now, perhaps a suggestion (if you are browsing on a PC), keep one window on the home page and when you select one of those threads from say the "off topic" tab, right click (if on Windows) and open it in a new tab/window. Then close that when you finished and your original window/tab will still be on the "off topic" tab.


Yep @Silver that's what I do - separate tabs, otherwise I get lost in the ecigssa labyrinth!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (15/10/17)

Suggestions for Classifieds:

*For the buyer:* 
Insert a Buyer's Feedback button. Within this feedback, buyers can rate the following:

- Product Description
- Interaction with seller
- Product satisfaction
- a "Comments" section

The ratings part could be like this:

How would you rate the description of the product?
Bad Good Excellent
Underneath each of these there would be a circle within which the buyer just clicks to mark it.

Beneath the ratings would be the comments section, with an option for the buyer to reply to the comments.

*For the Seller:*
Categorise the seller with a description (below the seller's avatar? not sure about this...other suggestions?)

Categories as follows:

- "New Seller" (has advertised in Classifieds but no sale yet or no feedback from buyer.)
N.B. It's important for buyers to realise that it's a first time seller and therefore there is an element of risk.

- "Recommended Seller"
After a sale has been made AND a buyer has given either "good" or "excellent" ratings on all three categories (description of product, interaction with seller, product.)

Finally, a definition of "New Seller" and "Recommended Seller" should be a sticky in the Classified section.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Suggestions for Classifieds:
> 
> *For the buyer:*
> Insert a Buyer's Feedback button. Within this feedback, buyers can rate the following:
> ...



I like the concept and would like to add a similar rating for the seller to rate the buyer. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/10/17)

This is a question which may turn into a suggestion.

Is there a way to change the spell checker on the forum to UK English, rather than the present US English default ?

If there is a way to use the UK version please would someone let me know how. Born BC (before computers) I'm afraid. 

If we are stuck with the US English version, my suggestion would be that we change to the UK version.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## M5000 (21/10/17)

The vendor list has grown rapidly and it might be worth considering separating the full online vape store retailers, the ejuice only and/or diy concentrate retailers, the ejuice manufacturers and the modders (the likes of @hands, HHA, @Justin Pattrick etc). 

Also, @Reosmods which has it's own Reoville on this forum seems out of place with it's current non-modder peers..

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kev mac (21/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> This is a question which may turn into a suggestion.
> 
> Is there a way to change the spell checker on the forum to UK English, rather than the present US English default ?
> 
> ...


@Puff the Magic Dragon ,that's a good one BC.As a computer late commerI just refer to myself as a "Techno-Boob".
It's all I can do to learn and remember all the different functions.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/10/17)

@kev mac . I agree. I have just googled the word "mouse" to see what would come up as the first result... Sure enough it was a Wiki definition, as follows "...mouse is a pointing device...". It is a sad day when the mouse has to defer to the piece of plastic which stole its name !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (21/10/17)

I'm just wondering if it's necessary to retain posts going back 3 years or so? Sometimes I reply to such a post or give a response and then realise afterwards that the post is dated 2014! I suggest that all posts older than a year be automatically transferred to an Archive. But then, my way of living is to regularly clear out cupboards. If I haven't used it/worn it for a year - OUT! (the SPCA shop is the happy recipient!)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (21/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @kev mac . I agree. I have just googled the word "mouse" to see what would come up as the first result...  Sure enough it was a Wiki definition, as follows "...mouse is a pointing device...". It is a sad day when the mouse has to defer to the piece of plastic which stole its name !
> 
> View attachment 111089


I've just googled "mouse" and Wiki gives both definitions (computer mouse and rodent) but what's interesting is that the computer mouse is the first definition, followed by the rodent!


----------



## Silver (21/10/17)

Hooked said:


> I'm just wondering if it's necessary to retain posts going back 3 years or so? Sometimes I reply to such a post or give a response and then realise afterwards that the post is dated 2014! I suggest that all posts older than a year be automatically transferred to an Archive. But then, my way of living is to regularly clear out cupboards. If I haven't used it/worn it for a year - OUT! (the SPCA shop is the happy recipient!)



Hi @Hooked - thanks for the comments

I hear you on old posts sometimes being awkward, if you reply to them
But if you look at each subforum, the threads with the most recent activity are at the top, so you will automatically be looking at the most recent posts.

Also, some of the older content on here is useful, especially when looking for something that you recall someone posted a while back. Happened to me the other day and I founf something which helped me. 

If we archive it, then each subforum would need an archive. Lumping the archived content together in one big archive would mean that its "categorisation" would be lost. 

My suggestion is just check the dates when posts were posted - they are clearly marked. 

But feel free to resurrect older threads if there is something you want to know or ask relating to that old thread. Most of the longer term forum members are quite familiar with a lot of the content on here.

We are working on the categories all the time though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (21/10/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked -
> 
> Also, some of the older content on here is useful,
> 
> But feel free to resurrect older threads if there is something you want to know or ask relating to that old thread. Most of the longer term forum members are quite familiar with a lot of the content on here.



@Silver, I retract my suggestion to archive old posts (blush, blush). I've just found old posts (2014) on increasing nicotine content, which is exactly what I'm looking for! I'm going to resurrect the thread, because I posted questions earlier this evening in the DIY sub-forum, but they're not there. Probably my internet connection went AWOL just as I pressed Post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver, I retract my suggestion to archive old posts (blush, blush). I've just found old posts (2014) on increasing nicotine content, which is exactly what I'm looking for! I'm going to resurrect the thread, because I posted questions earlier this evening in the DIY sub-forum, but they're not there. Probably my internet connection went AWOL just as I pressed Post.



No problem @Hooked
Some of the old threads on this forum are massive information troves. 
Look forward to seeing what you come up with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/10/17)

Silver said:


> No problem @Hooked
> Some of the old threads on this forum are massive information troves.
> Look forward to seeing what you come up with


@Silver I've just posted in the DIY sub-forum, in the thread Increasing Nicotine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver I've just posted in the DIY sub-forum, in the thread Increasing Nicotine



Got it
Good one @Hooked 
Have put in a reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/17)

Hooked said:


> I've just googled "mouse" and Wiki gives both definitions (computer mouse and rodent) but what's interesting is that the computer mouse is the first definition, followed by the rodent!



Yes @Hooked , that is exactly what I said. By saying that the computer mouse was the first result, I was implying that the rodent was the second, hence "..defer to the piece of plastic..."


----------



## Adephi (22/10/17)

My first suggestion, our home page looks a bit, well bland and a lot of text. Appart from the vendors that colour things up a bit.

We have plenty of posts of people posting pics of their gear during everyday activities. My suggestion is to have a pic of the month to go on the homepage. It will be the first pic you see when you enter the site.

Have like one nomination thread and 5 days before the end of the month a voting thread. The winner gets bragging rights for a month.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Hooked (1/12/17)

@Silver Are any of the suggestions going to be implemented? Just wondering ...


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Are any of the suggestions going to be implemented? Just wondering ...



Hi @Hooked
We have taken your and other suggestions on board and have been discussing some of them amongst the team.
Been a very busy period over the past month or two 

We continue to monitor this thread though and we are always on the lookout for areas of improvement -

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/12/17)

Is there perhaps a plugin for the forum that can automatically resize pictures that get uploaded? A max of 800px would be great. There are a lot of pics getting uploaded that are huge, like 3000px and up which use up an incredible amount of bandwidth to load and inevitably fail to display, not to mention the wasting storage space on the server. Having something that resizes automatically would make things so much easier for everyone across all platforms, especially the folks that don't know how or are unable to resize photos before uploading.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Is there perhaps a plugin for the forum that can automatically resize pictures that get uploaded? A max of 800px would be great. There are a lot of pics getting uploaded that are huge, like 3000px and up which use up an incredible amount of bandwidth to load and inevitably fail to display, not to mention the wasting storage space on the server. Having something that resizes automatically would make things so much easier for everyone across all platforms, especially the folks that don't know how or are unable to resize photos before uploading.



Thanks @BumbleBee 
I stand to be corrected, but maybe @Alex or @Gizmo can confirm
But my understanding is that the current setup compresses photos quite a lot already before storing them in the software. They may appear large in pixel size but I think they are compressed/optimised a lot when posted here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (1/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee
> I stand to be corrected, but maybe @Alex or @Gizmo can confirm
> But my understanding is that the current setup compresses photos quite a lot already before storing them in the software. They may appear large in pixel size but I think they are compressed/optimised a lot when posted here.



The maximum allowed dimensions for attached images (width x height) is 2048 x 1536. 

2,048px × 1,536px (scaled to 1,103px × 827px)
Example.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (31/12/17)

I sat for quite some time thinking about what could improve but to no avail.

Then it hit me. Competition rules. 

I get that you should tag people to spread awareness. But I think all these Chinese vendors need to follow rules, just like when we sell something. 

ENTRANTS MUST BE LIMITED TO ONE ENTRY PER COMPETITION.

There is nothing and I mean absolutely nothing that irritates me more than waking up to 50+ emails of being tagged in the same forum by the same member all because they've spammed the living hell out of a competition forum.

I don't think it's an unreasonable suggestion. I have since blocked ecigssa from my email (doesn't stop me from checking up each day). I know that other members will agree to this. I don't mind being tagged once or twice, but my goodness. I can't do spam and it really is the only thing that takes enjoyment out of this forum for me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/12/17)

Spyro said:


> I sat for quite some time thinking about what could improve but to no avail.
> 
> Then it hit me. Competition rules.
> 
> ...


@Spyro , Allthough I'm not for the limits on the no of entries as such, I also had to disable mails from threads due to the number of mails that were arriving. The number was amazing, shows how popular the forum as well as the giveaways are! 

Now I just have to figure out how to do it on Tapatalk and I will be home free. Maybe a setting where one can can all mails except for Admin mails instead of in each thread. But you should still be able to choose individually.


----------



## Hooked (31/12/17)

@Room Fogger @Spyro I had the same problem but found the solution. When you 'Watch' a thread, you can select whether to receive emails or not. This option is available for every thread. So when you watch a new thread, make sure that you click on the option that you want. This is what it looks like:





For threads that you are currently watching and receiving emails, do what I did: Unwatch the thread, then 'watch' again and select 'without receiving email notifications'.

EDIT: If you select 'without receiving email...' you'll still get an Alert on the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (31/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger @Spyro I had the same problem but found the solution. When you 'Watch' a thread, you can select whether to receive emails or not. This option is available for every thread. So when you watch a new thread, make sure that you click on the option that you want. This is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> View attachment 117711
> ...




Thanks Hooked, I still don't like being tagged and think it's a sloppy and unfair way to run a competition. 

The winner of the comp is going to be whomever is most dedicated to spamming and refreshing the page.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (31/12/17)

@Spyro Peeps who tag the SAME person in one all the time are simply too lazy to take other steps. For example, what I do now is to keep a list of peeps who have specifically said that they are willing to be tagged in comps on the thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-participation-and-notification-thread.t42885/. I then mark off who I've tagged in current comps so that I don't tag them again.

The_Ice started the above thread for those who are willing to be tagged. Perhaps you should start one for those who are unwilling? I'm sure other peeps feel the same way that you do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (31/12/17)

@Hooked I feel like you keep side stepping the issue of it being a bad way to run a competition. Not only are the taggings annoying. It promotes spam, it's annoying and I'd love to enter a comp but I can't because if I do A) I get notifications for weeks and B) someone else will spam the competition and win. So there is no point. 

It's therefore been my tactic to avoid competitions in their entirety.


----------



## Hooked (31/12/17)

Spyro said:


> @Hooked I feel like you keep side stepping the issue of it being a bad way to run a competition. Not only are the taggings annoying. It promotes spam, it's annoying and I'd love to enter a comp but I can't because if I do A) I get notifications for weeks and B) someone else will spam the competition and win. So there is no point.
> 
> It's therefore been my tactic to avoid competitions in their entirety.



@Spyro from a business point of view it's a marketing strategy and thus good - for them. As I suggested, start a Don't Tag Me for Competitions thread and maybe that will help.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (31/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Spyro from a business point of view it's a marketing strategy and thus good - for them. As I suggested, start a Don't Tag Me for Competitions thread and maybe that will help.



A don't tag me thread is pointless as very few will read it and new comers won't abide by it. If you think about it, it'll do no good. Sure, the advertising is good for the Chinese companies and I'm not saying it's wrong to have competitions. What I'm trying to get at is that the manner in which competitions can be held should be closely monitored, just like the classifieds. With rules instead of this chaos.

If you limit entries to one per person, you have less clutter, less people being tagged multiple times and best of all a fair competition that can be won by people who don't have the time to sit and spam a thread.


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/19)

Good morning peeps 
suggestion :
Can we please split Classifieds into ''for sale '' and ''wanted'' ?
It is frustrating to see ''Asmodus'' , click on the ad ,and some one wants one and not sell it.

And if you press the return button on the pc , it takes you back to the main page and not back to eg. Giggles or Classifieds .
I don't know if it's only me that struggle with this issue ?
Have a great day .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (28/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Good morning peeps
> suggestion :
> Can we please split Classifieds into ''for sale '' and ''wanted'' ?
> It is frustrating to see ''Asmodus'' , click on the ad ,and some one wants one and not sell it.
> ...




It is  just use the actual classifieds page, not the most recent threads block on the homepage.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/for-sale/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/classified-trading/

That issue you have is because you are using the most recent threads plugin on the homepage rather than scrolling down to the actual threads .

I struggled with it for a while too.

Just go to homepage and scroll till you find classifieds thread. Or be lazy like me and just open a new tab with every thread you open from recents.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (28/4/19)

Even better, go to classifieds for sale and click watch forum. Then you get alerts everytime there is something new posted

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (28/4/19)

And even beter you can watch individual threads. Like the Gasmods rda, Im watching it till the price drops to 400

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> And even beter you can watch individual threads. Like the Gasmods rda, Im watching it till the price drops to 400


Gentlemen , thank you for the advise , got it sorted .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/19)

@Silver , I really think we need a vetting process for new vapers before they can post for sale items , they tend to throw on a ton of items , and when asked Q's about the items , no reply , no response , that's really annoying for us looking for a quick deal or fast bargain . There is 3 ad's at the moment that just sit without a response from ''new sellers''.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/11/19)

ARYANTO said:


> @Silver , I really think we need a vetting process for new vapers before they can post for sale items , they tend to throw on a ton of items , and when asked Q's about the items , no reply , no response , that's really annoying for us looking for a quick deal or fast bargain . There is 3 ad's at the moment that just sit without a response from ''new sellers''.



Thanks @ARYANTO 
I hear you

If people are going to post in the Classifieds they should be responsive to questions
If not, it looks bad on them

Please remember that our Classifieds is a free service to all members. As such, one needs to exercise caution when dealing with people, especially those you don’t know

Your point is taken on board though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (2/11/19)

I see new members posting for sale items as the first post regularly and they dont get involed in otther threads and posts.
some of them dont respond to [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] and other members when they are pointed at the correct way of posting sales(especially).

I dont have an issue with them posting for sale items but,can't it be made that they have to post a few times, say maybe five posts before they can advertise (not post) in the for sale thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (2/11/19)

Resistance said:


> I see new members posting for sale items as the first post regularly and they dont get involed in otther threads and posts.
> some of them dont respond to [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] and other members when they are pointed at the correct way of posting sales(especially).
> 
> I dont have an issue with them posting for sale items but,can't it be made that they have to post a few times, say maybe five posts before they can advertise (not post) in the for sale thread.



On a previous forum I was on they had this rule. The actual forum started to become a mess. People wil just make "." or "hi" posts. The welcome thread was overly busy with newcomers bumping their post count. 

So there's a way around that too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (2/11/19)

Resistance said:


> I see new members posting for sale items as the first post regularly and they dont get involed in otther threads and posts.
> some of them dont respond to g0g and other members when they are pointed at the correct way of posting sales(especially).
> 
> I dont have an issue with them posting for sale items but,can't it be made that they have to post a few times, say maybe five posts before they can advertise (not post) in the for sale thread.



I hear you too @Resistance
And you are right, that happens

We do try remove ads that don’t have all the required info. 

When members are unknown and don’t get involved in the rest of the forum, obviously that’s not ideal. But some do. They sign on to sell something and see the forum and get involved in the community spirit. Many don’t i agree. But some do. 

I think the main thing is to remember to be careful when dealing with people on the classifieds. Especially new members that one doesn’t know much about or haven’t been involved in the forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (2/11/19)

This reminds me of when we were in school and you had to write an essay of a certain amount of words.
I see your point and its valid but, there has to be a way.


Adephi said:


> On a previous forum I was on they had this rule. The actual forum started to become a mess. People wil just make "." or "hi" posts. The welcome thread was overly busy with newcomers bumping their post count.
> 
> So there's a way around that too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (2/11/19)

No doubt,I agree with you with some members becoming active, I guess thats the good thing that comes from it.


Silver said:


> I hear you too @Resistance
> And you are right, that happens
> 
> We do try remove ads that don’t have all the required info.
> ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (11/4/20)

I just want to throw this idea out there.

Will it be possible to close the classified section until the lockdown is done. 

No trading or transporting of vape gear is allowed. And since this is a public forum I can bet some authorities keep an eye on it as well.

Not trying to be a douche but if people are going to break the law its going to be so much harder to get vaping registered as an essential.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (12/4/20)

I agree. How you gonna ship it anyway?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/20)

Adephi said:


> I just want to throw this idea out there.
> 
> Will it be possible to close the classified section until the lockdown is done.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Adephi
We just discussing amongst the Admin and Mod team and will hopefully make an announcement soon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/4/20)

@Adephi - I removed my sale post. Will post it up again after lock down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/20)

Hi all

Please see our announcement regarding the use of ECIGSSA Classifieds during lockdown

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/caution-classifieds-on-lockdown.t65986/#post-840371

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/4/20)

But but but

Reactions: Like 1


----------

